# Handicap rat



## braggalot01 (Feb 26, 2011)

One of my girls is paralyzed in her hind legs. So she is unable to climb, but still able to get around. I was wondering how other people set up their cage for them. I currently have this cage- http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753322&lmdn=Pet+Type . The other 3 girls have no problems, so I need a cage that suits a handicap rat, that is unable to climb and go to other levels, but also big enough for the other girls. Any suggestions?


----------



## gypsyacorn (May 3, 2011)

what I would do is make floors for each lever instead of platforms and make a ramp with a type of railing so she can't fall off and line it so she has some type of grip (fleece maybe). Think of the ramps like the ramp people use for wheel chairs.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I recommend the Martins R-685. It has room for 3 rats, BUT myself and many others have housed 4 and it worked great.

It has a full top floor, but no steep ramps or falls so it is safe for your girl who can't climb.
It costs about 115 dollars new from martins not including shipping. But this is a high quality cage that will last as long as you have rats.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ooh good suggestion Kiko...I have never had the R-685 before, all the others but not that one, and it would be an AWESOME oldies cage!


----------



## braggalot01 (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!

you dont think that cage is too small for 4 rats? How would I make the ramps easy for her to use? Do you know if the ramps have to be in there, or am I able to replace them? If I am able to change the ramps out, the second level will be perfect!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

The ramps are so non-steep she should not have an issue getting up them. They need to be there for the rats to get to the top level.

The cage calculator says 3, but like I said I housed 4 and it was fine. I house 4 in my R-680 and that works well to. 

I would line the ramps though, so that she does not hook her feet into the wire. Just safteypin some fleece down.


----------



## LoneOakRats (Mar 23, 2011)

I would feel like the R-685 is a bit on the small side too. But single-level Critter Nation would probably work well.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

LoneOakRats said:


> I would feel like the R-685 is a bit on the small side too. But single-level Critter Nation would probably work well.


A great cage but NOT for a handicapped rat who has never lived in one. The top floor space of the R-685 will make up for the slightly smaller size. My oldies in FN's right now are watched carefully and if they are managing okay in their cage I leave them, but any issues I move them into Martins or one level cages with a low ramp/shelf

IF I had that cage and oldies I would cover what ramps I could with sport socks, and I would cover the top level and shelves with fleece or stick down lino...so that she couldn't get a foot caught. The spacing is great for most rats but every once in awhile an extreme oldie who is walking on their hocks with their hind toes pointed up, will slip through that small spacing and get seriously stuck  For that you have to pop the heel back up from underneath. Its very scary to experience though so I cover my levels/shelves and ramps now.


----------

